# why no oil cooler ? ??



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

why on my R32 GTR did they never fit a standard oil cooler ? sorry if this is a repost .

just seems silly they didnt fit to all R32's as even my old astra gte's use to have oil coolers on such small bhp compared to the skyline GTR and also my old calibra turbo as that being a 150mph car as standard so even though GTR's in standard form can get to that speed but just end up getting hot quick if your holding at i high speed .

simple terms why with such a brilliant car did they give it such a bad fault in lacking an oil cooler ?

or is that were they was originaly restricted to 112 mp aprox ? so didnt have to worry about temps at speed ?

just its amazingly scary how quick a 500 bhp skyline engines oil heats up with out an oil cooler lol .
its like a quick burst of fun then drive it like a granny untill it cools down lol .

just like if i do an aproach to the double ton mark then by the time im up there which doesnt take long , its so near its oil temp limits before it can become a bad thing then have to slow down straight away for it to cool down . 

i use to love my old calibra turbo but it doesnt compare to my skyline in any way as the skyline is so much more of a car but still they missed an important part to enjoy the skyline properly.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> why on my R32 GTR did they never fit a standard oil cooler ? sorry if this is a repost .
> 
> just seems silly they didnt fit to all R32's as even my old astra gte's use to have oil coolers on such small bhp compared to the skyline GTR and also my old calibra turbo as that being a 150mph car as standard so even though GTR's in standard form can get to that speed but just end up getting hot quick if your holding at i high speed .
> 
> ...



becasue in japan it had a 105mph speed limiter

mook


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

are you talking about a stock R32, and having oil overheating problems with that? What temps are you hitting? What oil viscosity are you using?

The RB26 actually DOES have an oil cooler - there's an oil/water cooler somewhere IIRC. But there's no beating a separate radiator, and there are endless options for oil coolers for the RB26. I personally put in a Trust as it fits in the passenger side under the bumper, but now that I've cleared out all the stock recirc piping garbage, I have room to stick it in the driver's side. Might have to fabricate mounts, but that'll be straightforward. I also plan to add an electric fan to the oil cooler and just have a manual switch for it (as well as wire a manual switch for the stock electric radiator fan), so I can control cooling. Also, if you mount an oil cooler under the front bumper, air needs to get OUT as well as in - I didn't consider that, and by adding a vent behind the oil radiator, plus the fan, I'm sure I'll be able to run the oil of my choice this summer.

But even before I installed an oil cooler - I ran 0W-40 Castrol oil and never had overheating problems. I'd run the car hard, but not for sustained periods, I can't, as I live in a big-ass city, and if anything, I have problems getting my oil UP to operating temperature (70 degrees).


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Toby, I would suggest you DONT put a fan on the oil cooler matrix as your going to be restricting flow over it. As for venting the air, you could either do a bit of DIY and cut slots in the arch liner in front of the wheel OR buy an ARC louvred grille thingy which would look better and stop water+crap from coming through as well.

TT


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> becasue in japan it had a 105mph speed limiter
> 
> mook


but the speed limits like here is lower than that but still companies like vauxhall on there very basic cars in comparison to a GTR still had oil coolers 
all the way nack then . still find that strange though ?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, a 500hp engine heats oil? Who have thought it. Was it that power when standard and speed limited? Isn't this a similar arguement to "why didn't they fit larger injectors/turbos/fuel pump etc. as standard?"


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> are you talking about a stock R32, and having oil overheating problems with that? What temps are you hitting? What oil viscosity are you using?
> 
> The RB26 actually DOES have an oil cooler - there's an oil/water cooler somewhere IIRC. But there's no beating a separate radiator, and there are endless options for oil coolers for the RB26. I personally put in a Trust as it fits in the passenger side under the bumper, but now that I've cleared out all the stock recirc piping garbage, I have room to stick it in the driver's side. Might have to fabricate mounts, but that'll be straightforward. I also plan to add an electric fan to the oil cooler and just have a manual switch for it (as well as wire a manual switch for the stock electric radiator fan), so I can control cooling. Also, if you mount an oil cooler under the front bumper, air needs to get OUT as well as in - I didn't consider that, and by adding a vent behind the oil radiator, plus the fan, I'm sure I'll be able to run the oil of my choice this summer.
> 
> But even before I installed an oil cooler - I ran 0W-40 Castrol oil and never had overheating problems. I'd run the car hard, but not for sustained periods, I can't, as I live in a big-ass city, and if anything, I have problems getting my oil UP to operating temperature (70 degrees).




as i said in a reply to mookistar that its still strange then that it does not have a sufficent oil cooler at the front like even much simpler cars some times have like i quoted of my old cars being vauxhalls ,its like nissan decided to skimp on they part in doing it properly bit like when they did the intercooler on top of the pulsar gtir .

i cant remember the grade oil im usingbut RK tuning supplied it to me and its motul and fully synfetic and about £34 per 4 litres.
and the quickness of how hot it gets is similar to a previous brand which a company called hyperSR use to give me .
say if the temps are below about 90'c at about 90 mph then i stick my foot down and shortly after doing say 190mph then the oil is already at about 125- 130'c s which means slow down quick to around 60mph so it gives the oil a good chance to cool down and with out reheating the oil from high revs.
these speeds are based on the manual converter so u keep the original dials in kph just incase any one queries the speeds in the R32 even though ive seen my speedo at 197 mph


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ru' said:


> lol, a 500hp engine heats oil? Who have thought it. Was it that power when standard and speed limited? Isn't this a similar arguement to "why didn't they fit larger injectors/turbos/fuel pump etc. as standard?"


im just saying that of how good a GTR is but couldnt bother to fit oil coolers in a decent place to all of them but a simple company like vauxhall thought it was a good idea even ages ago , i mean it doesnt make sense realy that nissan didnt do that bit right but a much lower budget car company did if u get what i mean ?.

its like buying a rolex watch ( gold one ) then finding out that some watchies from rolex was only gold plated but still genuine , its just odd and not right


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I see where your coming from mate and I agee with you. Although the GTR DOES have a water/oil cooler which is effectively sandwiched between filter and block on a std car its really a poor solution IMHO. You could argue that for a std car its adequate but when you rightly say that 'lesser' cars have air/oil coolers it smacks of only doing 'half a job' by Nissan.

TT


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Simple fact is, on a standard car razzed within an inch of its life, does the oil get too hot?

From what ive seen, no, hence why it hasnt got a big seperate oil cooler.

Some cars may well do, hence why they have one.

I know its tradition in the Skyline world to fit tons of stuff because you think you need it even though youve not tested if you do or not, but expecting Nissan to have thought of that 15years ago when they built the car is a bit much.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

jaycabs said:


> my old calibra turbo as that being a 150mph car as standard


I'll stop you there.

150mph? :chuckle: CALIBRA! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Vauxhall's worst car, rust buckets and as reliable as a chocolote fire guard.....


I'm sure your's was a mint one though


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Trev said:


> I'll stop you there.
> 
> 150mph? :chuckle: CALIBRA! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> ...


it might help if u check the facts that a calibra turbo's top speed is rated at 152mph and if in good condition they will do that speed .

many times i ran with 5 people in the car years ago upto 145 mph let alone with just the driver . mine was running around 220 bhp.

u underestermate vauxhalls to much for some strange reason  
when i first bought mine i bought it cheap then spent time catching up with things that needed attension and aventurely it never gave me any problems besides one anoying one which was transfer box seals went but it will quite happily run on front wheel drive mode when u disconect the piping to the transfer box and plug it up and then block of the distributer block from were the fluid comes out of to the transfer box.

so after a few things like with most cars needing attension then it gave me no problems at all no matter how much stick i gave it .

and how can u laugh about the calibra turbo ? when even that engine has been put in corsa's and nova's and even the newer astra's that even come with 2 litre turbo some time completely wipe the floor with so many skylines in straight line runs .

i know my skyline is the best car ive ever had but theres no way i would underestermate a vauxhall knowing what they realy can do especialy when a bit of money is frown at them .

im sorry but i realy think u have lost sight of what some of the more simple cars can do


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry, I have not seen a standard one in a condition that wouldn't fall to pieces over 100mph.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Trev said:


> Sorry, I have not seen a standard one in a condition that wouldn't fall to pieces over 100mph.


when i got mine i spent good time stripping and replacing parts to make it nice and strong and fairly like new on the engine and with a few ugrades like aftermarket headgasket and arp head bolts ,replaced piston rings and new complete bottom end bearings and the head was completly fine and it was the coscast head which was a better head than the other one made by vauxhall ( cosworth made a limited run of heads for the 2 liter engine ) . 
and replaced other bits to and i did this coz i need a reliable car and the based on the fact i always drove it hard .

i use to do all the work my self too so to save costs .

after that it run perfectly and never got too tappy on the lifters no even after a hard run ever. and i always changed the oil about every 3000 - 4000 miles to .


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Like I said, you must have had a mint one.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

the car its self was basicly standard as i only had a cat back custom exaust and decat pipe an also a pipercross induction kit and slightly raised boost and a ported vent through the bumper i made to have a direct feed of air to the induction kit and things like all the body and suspension was standand including the inside having just have the optional leather , wheels was standard too .

oh and i did replace the turbo as when i bought the car it had done around 80,000 miles , but just a standard turbo


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

There is a video on YouTube showing all the skylines up to the 350Z in standard form racing for about 8 mins in japan. The oil temp rose to over 130 on the stock dial in the R32. The R33 wasn't any better.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Trev said:


> Sorry, I have not seen a standard one in a condition that wouldn't fall to pieces over 100mph.


obviously not seen many calibra turbos then.

i dont like them much, but i live in the real world and know what they are like.

massivley tuneable engines too, 500bhp+ isnt too hard


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought the skylines did have an oil cooler? So basically its a simple device between the filter and block? learn something new each day 

hey just out of curiosity - I saw an ad yonks back for an R34 .. in one of the pics it said uprated oil cooler but was showing a pic of what looked like an oil cooler but at the BACK of the car underneath??!! Is this right or just bs?

educate a muppet


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yep, that ARC louvered thingie is on my shopping list...would putting an electric fan *behind* the oil radiator be just as bad, or help out?


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I thought the skylines did have an oil cooler? So basically its a simple device between the filter and block? learn something new each day
> 
> hey just out of curiosity - I saw an ad yonks back for an R34 .. in one of the pics it said uprated oil cooler but was showing a pic of what looked like an oil cooler but at the BACK of the car underneath??!! Is this right or just bs?
> 
> educate a muppet


UK spec R34 has a transmission oil cooler which is likely what you saw.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

RamRod said:


> There is a video on YouTube showing all the skylines up to the 350Z in standard form racing for about 8 mins in japan. The oil temp rose to over 130 on the stock dial in the R32. The R33 wasn't any better.


i think i remember seeing that vid and if i remember correctly the R32 had to back of quite early in the race because of too quick a rise in oil temps , which didnt realy give the R32 much of a chance


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> i think i remember seeing that vid and if i remember correctly the R32 had to back of quite early in the race because of too quick a rise in oil temps , which didnt realy give the R32 much of a chance


unless the vid im thinking of was the one with only all 3 generations of skyline GTR ? 32 to 34


----------

